# Uber adjusting ratings?



## Hustler's University (Oct 16, 2014)

I was going over my text from uber. Just saw this a few minutes ago. Did anyone else get a text from uber like this?

It appears that uber will be adjusting ratings which is a sign they know that many drivers are unfairly rated.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

A sign that they read this forum. Haven't seen anything like this yet here.


----------



## Hustler's University (Oct 16, 2014)

Goober said:


> A sign that they read this forum. Haven't seen anything like this yet here.


The rating system has issues. Mine tanked after surge pricing and a few drunk passenger nights....since I changed my driving times, rating are slowly going back up. They know drivers are going to get nailed with unfair ratings tonight. At least there is some remedy now. I hope they keep this in place.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

The first good text!

After I stopped all texts from Uber due to lack of urgency or any real value.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

I know...we'll see how ugly the surges get :/ 

if this was in place I would be more inclined to finish rides after only allowing 4 passengers...with this rating system if anything is goofy, i just cancel and take off.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

While this appears to be a positive sign....let's see how and if Uber actually implements it. Clearly I'm cynical.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

A sign that they'll surcharge it up the ....


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm cautiously optimistic. If they're sincere, this will be great.


----------



## uberati (Nov 8, 2014)

I saw this text, didn't put much stock in it. I felt they were trying to assure drivers they wouldn't get badly dinged by drunkards...


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

You can't see your single ratings.
What are you gonna write them
about?
"Oh, I don't know what I'm talking about but if I have anything other then 5s, delete those?"


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> You can't see your single ratings.
> What are you gonna write them
> about?
> "Oh, I don't know what I'm talking about but if I have anything other then 5s, delete those?"


You've been lucky grUBBER. Your day is coming, trust me.
Even if you're perfect, there are too many things outside of your control.
Surge pricing, people thinking 4 stands for very good, mis-takes as in I meant to hit five, etc.

This could be only the Atlanta CSR.

I mention the rating system EVERY TIME I email them.
Also, if it works like they are saying, unless they change the rating system altogether, IMO, this will only result in a plethora of emails for the CSR's from drivers blindly guessing why\where\when their ratings went down.


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

Uber needs to change the rating system. Any rating lower than 5* requires the rider to explain it. If a rider wants to go through the inconvenience of explaining it, it must be truly a bad service/car. With 5*, no inconvenient and the rider just moves on. Same with drunk drivers, they are too drunk to explain it therefore make it hard to give less than 5*. Not to mention if they are too drunk, chances are statistically most of them pick 3* because it's right in the middle. If you take a statistic class it's call Gaussian distribution, drunk people will do it randomly.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

A good start but not the solution. I picked up an Uberdrunk recently, who just managed to slip in before the 8pm cut-off time when the iPhone gets turned off and I switch over to exclusively Lyft rides. He was _extremely_ annoying, to the point that I was very close to pressing the eject button. I fully expected my rating to take the usual -0.01 hit after the ride, but my rating actually went up 0.01 for the shift.

As said above, this new ratings review function is flawed for the obvious reason that if we are not given visibility of individual trip ratings then we cannot identify trips that need a ratings review.

Uber should be given credit for trying to improve in the ratings debacle, but they need to give us visibility of all ratings given for each trip. Alternatively, hire some geeks to do some data modelling and work out a suitable ratings increment to be applied to all driver ratings given during drunk time.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Uber should be given credit for trying to improve in the ratings debacle, but they need to give us visibility of all ratings given for each trip. Alternatively, hire some geeks to do some data modelling and work out a suitable ratings increment to be applied to all driver ratings given during drunk time.


What? You said something positive about uber?
How refreshing!
(Is the bullying working?)
Not going to second guess you.
I think the whole thing needs redone though, not just drunk time cuz as I said, driver can take a hit for surge pricing and\or SO MANY other things outside of their control.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Some people get off on being nasty to others. People think ok I am going to rate him or her bad. Gives people the sense of power. You can get a bad rating for something you have nothing to do with. Red lights, traffic, price, drunks, etc.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

josolo said:


> You've been lucky grUBBER. Your day is coming, trust me.
> Even if you're perfect, there are too many things outside of your control.
> Surge pricing, people thinking 4 stands for very good, mis-takes as in I meant to hit five, etc.
> 
> ...


Why are you writing under 2 different accounts?
You were Muhammad twice today.

And what exactly do you have a problem with in my comment?
If you have an ADD, here is summary: how can you dispute a single rating when uber doesn't display those to you!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> Why are you writing under 2 different accounts?
> You were Muhammad twice today.
> 
> And what exactly do you have a problem with in my comment?
> If you have an ADD, here is summary: how can you dispute a single rating when uber doesn't display those to you!


Lol grUBBER, I wondered what the heck you were talking about for a moment; then I hit "show ignored content" and saw what you were replying to. I needn't have bothered


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> Why are you writing under 2 different accounts?
> You were Muhammad twice today.
> 
> And what exactly do you have a problem with in my comment?
> If you have an ADD, here is summary: how can you dispute a single rating when uber doesn't display those to you!


You need to go back to taking your meds.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> You need to go back to taking your meds.


How is your pathetic GoAsis business doing?
Making enough dough driving uber to pay minimum payments to your creditors?


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

can I put in all my trip id#'s? I want to start over at 5.



Hustler's University said:


> I was going over my text from uber. Just saw this a few minutes ago. Did anyone else get a text from uber like this?
> 
> It appears that uber will be adjusting ratings which is a sign they know that many drivers are unfairly rated.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> Why are you writing under 2 different accounts?
> You were Muhammad twice today.
> 
> And what exactly do you have a problem with in my comment?
> If you have an ADD, here is summary: how can you dispute a single rating when uber doesn't display those to you!


I'm not writing under different accounts.
I used to run discussion boards and there;s a few things that I grew to dislike, that being one of them.
Doyle, Carl Slingblade guy, Mohhamed, whoever. Just noise to me.

Finally, sorry. My bad. I agree with what you said.
I misunderstood what you were saying.
For some reason, I thought you were going on about having all five star ratings. Don't ask me how.

```
"Oh, I don't know what I'm talking about but if I have anything other then 5s, delete those?"
```
...and what I meant about your day is coming is that you too will be hit with low ratings on account of surge and stuff cuz we all are.

Plus, I don't have ADD, in fact I don't really even believe in it.
My problem is focusing too hard then missing the peripheral stuff.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Why Drivers Dislike Performance Appraisals.

1. Drivers dislike performance appraisal's because riders do not always rate them on objective criteria. Experts call this problem _rater bias_. When Riders include nonperformance factors like race, gender, hair color, etc. into an appraisal, the contaminated appraisal ratings produce genuine unfairness in the rating process. *Drivers react with reduced job satisfaction *and turnover.

2. Another factor confirmed by research is the influence of mood on performance appraisal ratings. When the rider is in a bad mood, he or she is a much more conscientious performance rater and more attuned to driver mistakes and problems. When in a good mood, the rider is more likely to overlook poor driver performance. Given that the riders frame of mind is often beyond the drivers control, it adds another frustrating uncertainty to the appraisal process.

3. The most problematic situation occurs when raters manipulate feedback to _game_ the performance appraisal process. Harsh ratings reduce motivation by setting impossible performance standards. Untrained raters is another factor for bad ratings, thereby eroding driver confidence in the performance appraisal system.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> 3. Untrained raters is another factor for bad ratings, thereby eroding driver confidence in the performance appraisal system.


So virtually every single rider?

Whenver the ratings system comes up during a ride, in my experience, customers are always shocked  to hear 1) that they get rated as well, and 2) Uber considers 4 stars for a driver to be a job jeaporidizing fail. ...then they think your lying to them, pandering for a five star and they give you four stars anyways.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Lol grUBBER, I wondered what the heck you were talking about for a moment; then I hit "show ignored content" and saw what you were replying to. I needn't have bothered


You're funny. Threaten to ignore people to try to upset them, but read their comment anyways, then take the time to make a comment about how you ignored them, I don't think ignore means what you think it means.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

josolo said:


> You're funny. Threaten to ignore people to try to upset them


Not everything is about you. You're on my ignore list not because I want to upset you, but because what you write is drivel.



> but read the comment anyways


 I did not know it was you who had made the comment which grUBBER was replying to before I clicked "show ignored content". You're not the only one on my ignored list. Again, don't flatter yourself.



> then take the time to make a comment about how you ignored them


 My comment was specifically about my not understanding what he was talking about, how I viewed the comment and that it was unworthy of attention. *reading comprehension*



> I don't think ignore means what you think it means.


It means that I choose to to blanket ignore your day to day postings to filter them out. However, I may choose from time to time to use the "show ignored content" feature in order to follow conversations being held by valued contributors to the forum. I may then correct you as I see fit, for example as in this post. More often than not, though, I'll just continue to ignore you. It's entirely my choice and depends how I feel at any given point in time.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Some people get off on being nasty to others. People think ok I am going to rate him or her bad. Gives people the sense of power. You can get a bad rating for something you have nothing to do with. Red lights, traffic, price, drunks, etc.


...choice of haircut, age, nationality, number of fingers, who knows?


----------



## NOVA yuppie (Oct 17, 2014)

I can confirm that Uber is adjusting ratings with bad riders. Had a real drunk fest pickup last weekend, couldn't tell me where to go, no address, and no one in the car could make up their mind. Obscenities sent to me, open container in the car to boot. Not to mention after finally arriving at mother dropoff, I got the "well these 2 people need to go to another place". Having already ended the ride, I told the remaining pax to get out and for them to call another Uber. More expletives and the "ratings are a ***** aren't they" remark. Drove off and then immediately emailed uber with details. Pretty shocked to hear this from middle aged white collar people in the burbs. 

On my weekly review email from uber I had 16 out of 17 5 star rides with an average of 5.0 which told me that they deleted his clearly 1 star rating. Maybe some positive momentum here from uber?

Yuppie


----------

